# Abyss owners HELP PLZ



## Miks786 (19/4/22)

Hi Everyone, Has anyone ever had a problem with a Abyss freezing?? Recently experiencing a problem with my Abyss freezing, Once i put it down after 5min i try and fire it up again and its frozen. Press the Fire button and nothing, press the adjustment buttons and nothing. The screen shows battery life, ohms and voltage but the device does nothing until i remove the battery and put it back..

Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/4/22)

Miks786 said:


> Hi Everyone, Has anyone ever had a problem with a Abyss freezing?? Recently experiencing a problem with my Abyss freezing, Once i put it down after 5min i try and fire it up again and its frozen. Press the Fire button and nothing, press the adjustment buttons and nothing. The screen shows battery life, ohms and voltage but the device does nothing until i remove the battery and put it back..
> 
> Any suggestions?



Take your bottom plate off and check if there is any liquid that seeped through from the tank on to the power adjustment buttons. Dry it out if there is any, use a cotton earbud to get right up in there and slap it all together again. Should sort it out. Once a month just open it up and make sure it is dry inside, that way you can avoid it.

Hope it sorts your problem out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Miks786 (19/4/22)

Thanks bud, I’ll give it a try and let you know…Have you had this problem by any chance?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/4/22)

Miks786 said:


> Thanks bud, I’ll give it a try and let you know…Have you had this problem by any chance?



Yes I did, and drying it out sorted it out. I then got a clear kit from BVC and replaced the steel bottom plate with the clear plate so that I could see if juice/condensation started building up in the bottom again. I also took my tank off every day, never left it on over night and cleaned out any condensation in the airflow below the tank.

Used some surgical spirits with the cotton buds when I dried it out and let it stand for an hour before putting it back together.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Miks786 (19/4/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Yes I did, and drying it out sorted it out. I then got a clear kit from BVC and replaced the steel bottom plate with the clear plate so that I could see if juice/condensation started building up in the bottom again. I also took my tank off every day, never left it on over night and cleaned out any condensation in the airflow below the tank.
> 
> Used some surgical spirits with the cotton buds when I dried it out and let it stand for an hour before putting it back together.


Thank you, Ill give it a try

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/4/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> condensation started building up in the bottom again




I'm sorry to hear that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (19/4/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Yes I did, and drying it out sorted it out. I then got a clear kit from BVC and replaced the steel bottom plate with the clear plate so that I could see if juice/condensation started building up in the bottom again. I also took my tank off every day, never left it on over night and cleaned out any condensation in the airflow below the tank.
> 
> Used some surgical spirits with the cotton buds when I dried it out and let it stand for an hour before putting it back together.


It's all a pain though that shouldn't be necessary, I hardly use mine and when I see it now at $60 I think that's where it should of been in the first place or all the bridges and extra accessories including Ether bridge should of been included! On release one of the most overpriced devices I have ever bought, but I suppose it did come with some annoying little niggles free of charge!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (20/4/22)

Timwis said:


> It's all a pain though that shouldn't be necessary, I hardly use mine and when I see it now at $60 I think that's where it should of been in the first place or all the bridges and extra accessories including Ether bridge should of been included! On release one of the most overpriced devices I have ever bought, but I suppose it did come with some annoying little niggles free of charge!



Yes, it can be a pain, but once you are used to it (like you have to get used to any rebuildable/VW menu/AIO) it becomes second nature. 

If you are a no fuss-slap-tank-on-mod kinda vaper, then the Abyss will drive you insane. If you are a vaper with time on your hands sitting at the same desk day after day and have the patience to strip and clean a device once in a while, then the Abyss will work for you. 

By now most Abyss users know what to do and not to do with their setups and it is a daily routine to take the tank off and putting it back on. I don't leave bottom airflow RTA's on mods overnight in any case, so why leave the Abyss tank on. 

It is not for everyone, but for those that like it, it is a winner even with its niggly points. It's a "gadget" device, for those that likes to tinker and take stuff apart.


----------



## Miks786 (28/4/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Yes I did, and drying it out sorted it out. I then got a clear kit from BVC and replaced the steel bottom plate with the clear plate so that I could see if juice/condensation started building up in the bottom again. I also took my tank off every day, never left it on over night and cleaned out any condensation in the airflow below the tank.
> 
> Used some surgical spirits with the cotton buds when I dried it out and let it stand for an hour before putting it back together.



So I tried this and still having the same freezing problem


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (28/4/22)

Miks786 said:


> So I tried this and still having the same freezing problem



That is not good news.

@Hydraujac_Vaper didn't you have a similar problem and did you get yours sorted as yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Miks786 (30/4/22)

Just an update…I stripped it again, used Electroclean and let it sit for an hour…No freezing yet since last night…Hopefully it continues..

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

